# 庙堂



## lesaucisson

Hi,

What is the meaning of this word in this sentence ? (exactly) Thanks

因此，苏东坡一会儿高居庙堂之高，一会儿远处江湖之远；一会儿自由进出皇宫，一会儿锒铛被囚死牢

BTW, how to understand 之高 and 之远 here?


----------



## Skatinginbc

廟堂 Imperial court


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

The phrase comes from an essay by Fan Zhongyan, a famous politician and man of letter, in which he wrote "居庙堂之高，则忧其民；处江湖之远，则思其君。”  之高 refers ”a high office in the imperial court", while 之远 means being a civilian staying far away from the imperial court.

庙=shrine of the royal family
堂=imperial court


----------



## lesaucisson

what's the difference with 皇宫?


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

皇宫=palace，the palace where the King resides，指的是地点。
堂 is short for 朝堂，是皇帝和大臣商议国事的地方，it symbolizes the political power.
庙堂≈the church and the state，是religious power+political power


----------



## Ghabi

Both 庙堂 "ancestral hall [of the royal family]" and 江湖 "rivers and lakes" are examples of metonymy here. Compare 在朝 and 在野 in contemporary Chinese.


> 苏东坡一会儿高居庙堂之高，一会儿远处江湖之远


The idea is that sometimes he found himself a favourite of the court, sometimes a disgraced and exiled official.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

庙和宗教没关系好吗。。别误导人。。
庙、寺、观、庵，最初都和宗教没关系，是宗教借了这些词来用，最后反客为主了。与之类似的是教堂的堂字，什么时候单用一个堂字就有教堂的意思，那就和寺观差不多了。

室有東西廂曰庙
正寢曰堂。

What Tao said is wrong. Basically 庙、堂 have the same meaning, both of which mean 大房子.
庙堂 is like chamber, which is just a kind of house at first and then indicates the place where power is manipulated.

皇宫 is the palace where an emperor lives. of course sometimes you can refer it as power, like the way you use the versailles palace or the white house.


----------



## Skatinginbc

lesaucisson said:


> how to understand 之高 and 之远 here?


之高: the loftiness of
庙堂之高: the loftiness of the imperial court
高居: occupy a high position
高居庙堂之高 stand high in the exalted imperial court, occupy a high position in the exalted imperial court

之远: the remoteness of
江湖之远: the remoteness of the exilic wilderness
远处: stay faraway
远处江湖之远: stay faraway in the exilic wilderness

一会儿高居庙堂之高，一会儿远处江湖之远 One moment he occupied a high position in the imperial court, the next he was cast far out to the exilic wilderness.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 庙和宗教没关系好吗。。别误导人。。
> 庙、寺、观、庵，最初都和宗教没关系，是宗教借了这些词来用，最后反客为主了。与之类似的是教堂的堂字，什么时候单用一个堂字就有教堂的意思，那就和寺观差不多了。
> 
> 室有東西廂曰庙
> 正寢曰堂。
> 
> What Tao said is wrong. Basically 庙、堂 have the same meaning, both of which mean 大房子.
> 庙堂 is like chamber, which is just a kind of house at first and then indicates the place where power is manipulated.
> 
> 皇宫 is the palace where an emperor lives. of course sometimes you can refer it as power, like the way you use the versailles palace or the white house.



关于“庙”字，《說文》：尊先祖貌也；《古今注》：廟者，貌也，所以仿佛先人之形容也；《釋名》：先祖形貌所在也。所以“庙”指宗庙是没有问题的，诸葛亮《出师表》中有“宗庙之事”，指的就是宗庙祭祀活动。

中国传统上是敬天和崇祖，皇帝为天之子，奉天命（the Mandate of Heaven），祭祀活动也极为重要，《左传》云“国之大事，在祀与戎”。天命和宗法代表着道统，或者说合法性的来源。中文的“宗教”与religion这个词的内涵稍有不同，“宗”含有祖先崇拜的意味。

再多说一句，中国古代皇宫有“左宗右社”之说，比如故宫的左边是祭祀皇家祖宗的“太庙”，即现在的民族文化宫；右边是“社稷坛”，即现在的中山公园，供奉着土地神和农作物之神。


----------



## Skatinginbc

《說文》尊先祖貌也；《爾雅》室有東西廂曰廟 (《疏》凡大室有東西廂夾室及前堂有序牆者曰廟)

《說文》的廟 和 《爾雅》的廟，是不同的廟.  說文的廟，是「始廟」的廟 (从广朝聲, 古文庿, 形聲字)；爾雅的廟，是「廟堂」的廟 (从广从朝, 會意字, 接受朝見、聽政辦事的大殿, 也就是朝廷、朝堂; 古代見人皆稱「朝」).  我認為 Retro 說的沒錯，「廟堂」一詞是由兩個近義詞所構成的，指的是皇宮的「前殿」 (as opposed to 「後宮」;《六書故》宮前曰廟，後曰寢。今王宮之前殿，士大夫之廳事，是也。).


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

说文解字注：“*諸書皆曰'廟, 皃（*古‘貌’字*）也'*... 古者廟以祀先祖...古文从苗爲形聲。小篆从广朝，謂居之與朝廷同尊者”。说明庿和廟是同一个字的不同写法，小篆之后固定写作“廟”。庿字似乎更古，而且其本义就是指祭祀祖宗的地方，后来才引申为朝拜之所。

庙堂并称，始于小篆之前。《禮記》有"廟堂之上，罍尊在阼，犧尊在西"，这里无疑是指宗庙；《庄子》里"万乘之君忧栗乎庙堂之上"，“吾闻楚有神龟，死已三千岁矣，王巾笥而藏之庙堂之上。” ——神龟死了，放在祭祀的地方顶礼膜拜很合理。至于《尔雅》，其书所用的资料，有的来自《庄子》，所以其成书必晚于《庄子》。“室有東西廂曰庙”无疑是后起的意思。

因此，无论“庙”是不是指前殿，我认为“庙”都意指祭拜之所，“堂”则代称议事之所。还有一个有力的证明就是，“江湖”并称的发明者就是庄子本人，例如“何不虑以为大樽而浮乎江湖”。庄子本人就是以江湖心态对抗象征着法统和王政的“庙堂”。而说范仲淹的“庙堂之高”和“江湖之远”源出于《庄子》，是靠得住的——只不过范仲淹的心态与庄子大不同而已。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我是說，即使寫法相同, desert (拋棄) 和 desert (點心) 還是不同字， 同樣的道理，即使最終寫法相同, 廟 (《說文》尊先祖貌) 和 廟 (前殿，有東西廂的大室) 其實是不同字.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 说文解字注：“諸書皆曰'廟, 皃（古‘貌’字）也'... 古者廟以祀先祖...古文从苗爲形聲。


眾經書的注疏均提到「廟」有「貌」(先祖形貌) 的意思.  這個「廟」是「从广朝聲」(see 《說文》) 或古文的庿 (形聲字).  禮記的「廟堂」是兩個單詞 (words)：「廟」(尊先祖貌) + 「堂」(大廳，大殿) = 祭拜先祖形貌的大殿.  《說文解字注》 宗廟者, 先祖之尊貌也。==> 宗廟 = 先祖 + 尊貌.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 小篆从广朝，謂居之與朝廷同尊者”。


「謂居之與朝廷同尊者」不是完整的句子，你漏掉了後面「為會意」三個字.  這個「會意的廟」(从广从朝) 與「形聲的廟」(从广朝聲) 不同.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 《庄子》里就有："万乘之君忧栗乎庙堂之上"


「萬乘之君憂憟於廟堂之上」==> 這個「廟堂」有辭典認為是朝廷, 指人君接受朝見、議論政事的殿堂，也就是指朝堂、前殿. 我認為它是一個複合詞 (compound word), 由兩個近義字 (near synonymous morphemes) 所組成 (廟, 前殿 + 堂, 殿).  這句出於莊子外篇，已有人以複合詞的使用，來證明莊子外雜篇中，哪些是不屬於戰國中期作品.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> “吾闻楚有神龟，死已三千岁矣，王巾笥而藏之庙堂之上。” ——神龟死了，放在祭祀的地方顶礼膜拜很合理。


「藏之廟堂之上」==> 這句引自莊子外篇，該篇把莊子當第三者來介紹，顯然為後學所撰.  這個「藏」(珍藏) 的用法較新，可能是秦漢時期的，早先的「藏」是「匿」或「蓄」(儲藏以待時而用) 的意思.  金銀財寶可「藏」(蓄)，天下有多少神物可「藏」(蓄)？ 不如「藏之」(匿之) 於乾清宮的光明正大匾上，也就是前殿之上.

總而言之，你認為是引申，我卻認為可能是重新分析.  舊的「廟堂」= 「廟」(尊先祖貌) + 「堂」(殿).  新的「廟堂」= 「廟」(有東西廂、用來接受外人朝見的大室, specific) + 「堂」(殿, generic).  如，「鯨」(specific) + 「魚」(generic).  我認為樓主提供的語境中，那個「廟堂」是新的，和祭祖的地方沒直接關聯.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

古字有异形字的多着呢，所有辞书都把这两个写法归为一个字。“禮經十七篇。凡十七篇皆作庿。注皆作廟”， 这还不是同一个字？

庙，从广，表建筑。“古者廟以祀先祖。凡神不爲廟也。爲神立廟者、始三代以後”，这里的廟肯定表示建筑，所以，宗廟 = 先祖 +建筑

“（庙），謂居之與朝廷同尊者”，这就是一句完整的话，意思是“庙，称呼与朝廷有同等尊贵地位的建筑”，谓...者=is used to call...

至于为会意，朝字象日出于草而月未落，本义是早晨，引申为to perform morning ceremony，还是跟祭拜有关的。

藏字有啥新鲜的，易經 繫辭上“聖人以此洗心，退藏於密。” 这个也是先秦的用法吧？别说庄子了，就是《史记》里也有这么用庙堂的：“观仲尼庙堂车服礼器”，这个庙能不是指祭祀之所吗？

庙和堂作为建筑，都有其功能，庙本祭祖之所，后或引申为朝拜之地；而堂是议事之所。庙堂合用应该更看重其功能和象征意义（法统+王政），非要强调前后方位是舍本逐末。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

庙是祖祠，但庙不只是祖祠，也是建筑。这两个意思，在先秦都已经出现。如此，当庙堂连用的时候，庙是什么意思，才是关键。

翻看你们二人所举的几个例子，可以看出，庙堂都在使用他们“建筑”这个本义（无论这里的庙堂指哪，可以确定的是，庙堂两个字指的是一个地方，不是分开的庙+堂），而不是“朝廷”这个引申义。庙堂一词词意的演化过程，和chamber 是一样的。

现在可以讨论一下，庙堂这个地方，到底是哪。但无论是哪，庙堂是一个地方，不是俩。而且也和宗教没关系。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> “古者廟以祀先祖。凡神不爲廟也。爲神立廟者、始三代以後”，这里的廟肯定表示建筑


表示形貌的機率更大 (不為神立像，只為先人立像).  有道是「左祖右社」，三代也祭神的，祭拜土神 (土地公) 的地方叫「社」，別忘了還有天壇的「壇」.  說沒祭神的建築是不合實情的.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> “（庙），謂居之與朝廷同尊者”


「廟」是你自己加的，原句是「謂居之與朝廷同尊者為會意」(cf. 謂玉未理者為璞)


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 藏字有啥新鲜的，易經 繫辭上“聖人以此洗心，退藏於密。” 这个也是先秦的用法吧？


這個藏並非「珍藏」的意思，與我之前所述，風馬牛不相及.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> ”观仲尼庙堂车服礼器”，这个庙能不是指祭祀之所吗?...庙堂合用应该更看重其功能和象征意义（法统+王政）


沒人說「廟堂」不能指祭祀之所.  我們討論的是樓主給的廟堂 (in 高居廟堂之高)，而不是任何廟堂.  蘇軾若只是外臣，沒和皇室雜交的話，就與宗廟、法統無關.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

Skatinginbc said:


> 「廟」是你自己加的，原句是「謂居之與朝廷同尊者為會意」(cf. 謂玉未理者為璞)



哈哈，看来你读不断句啊。廟字下，“聲字葢衍。古文从苗爲形聲。小篆从广朝。謂居之與朝廷同尊者、爲會意。眉召切。二部。”是段玉裁对《说文》中“从广。朝聲。”作的注。意思是说这句里*“聲”可能是衍字*（段玉裁不同意许慎认为廟字是形声字的说法），*古文作庿字时才是为形声，小篆作廟。称呼与朝廷有同等尊贵地位的建筑，是会意字。*“爲會意”居然扯上"謂玉未理者為璞"  这是连“六书”都不知道。



Skatinginbc said:


> 沒人說「廟堂」不能指祭祀之所. 我們討論的是樓主給的廟堂 (in 高居廟堂之高)，而不是任何廟堂. 蘇軾若只是外臣，沒和皇室雜交的話，就與宗廟、法統無關.



庙堂合用早在先秦，并且有大量实例证明，这个词是用祭祀和议事之所指代法统和王政之所在，两汉时仍有不少此类例子。重点是其象征意义，就像我们今天不会把“宝贝”二字解释为“玉石和贝壳”，而是珍贵之物件。按你的外臣之说，那范仲淹写“居庙堂之高”就证明与皇室雜交过了呗！？岂不谬哉！


----------



## Skatinginbc

看來你生氣了.  若跟我相處久了，你就會知道，我這個人太愛追根究底，但目的不是為了爭個你輸我贏，若有冒犯之處還請見諒.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

Skatinginbc said:


> 看來你生氣了.  若跟我相處久了，你就會知道，我這個人太愛追根究底，但目的不是為了爭個你輸我贏，若有冒犯之處還請見諒.



没有生气。就是表示一下震惊~~


----------



## Skatinginbc

不介意？ 那我繼續了.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 小篆从广朝。謂居之與朝廷同尊者、爲會意...*小篆作廟。称呼与朝廷有同等尊贵地位的建筑，是会意字。*


我的理解：小篆從广+朝，是說像朝廷一樣崇高的居所，是會意. ==> 什麼是會意？ 「广+朝」 是會意 (广+朝 = 居所+朝廷 = 像朝廷一樣崇高的居所).
(Note: 謂 = 說, 居 = 居所, 與 = 如; «王逸» 廟者, 先祖之所居也; 居所 as in 廟是始祖塑像、牌位之居所, 就是 "«方言·卷十三» 祖, 居也" 的 "居")


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 庙堂合用早在先秦，并且有大量实例证明，这个词是用祭祀和议事之所指代法统和王政之所在，两汉时仍有不少此类例子


那能不能舉些例子？ 我才疏學淺，只找到一個：劉向《九嘆》「始結言於廟堂兮，信中塗而叛之。」(王逸注：言人君為政舉事，必告於宗廟，議之於明堂也)。
My point: 「廟堂」有多個拆解法，「祭祀之所 + 議事之所」行得通，但不見得是最早的、也不見得是最廣泛的拆解法.  譬如，先秦指宗廟的「廟堂」(指祭祀之所)，那個「堂」應不是專門議事的廳堂, 而是廣義的廳堂.  指朝廷的「廟堂」(也就是樓主給的廟堂)，該如何分析呢？ 看來你有你的看法，我有我的看法，並無定論.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

甲骨文的朝字是日在草间，旁边是月字，《说文》训为“旦也”，说明“朝”的本义就是指的早晨，引申为朝拜，大概朝拜大多在早晨举行。廟的本义还是指祭拜祖宗的地方，后应该可以特指宗祠和皇宫的前殿，可能因为仪式多在前殿举行。鲁迅《汉文学史纲要》有云“试察今之蛮民，虽状极狉獉，未有衣服宫室文字，而颂神抒情之什，降灵召鬼之人，大抵有焉。” 即使没有宫室的野蛮人，也都会有宗教活动。殷人重鬼神，这些祭祀鬼神的活动肯定少不了，其场所应该就是庙，庙比宫殿的历史更久远，而且一直延续数千年。

搜索先秦典籍中的庙字，几乎全是指祭祀之所的，我还没有看到指王宫前殿的。《论语·乡党》有“入太庙，每事问。” 这个庙之所指，非常明晰。另有“其在*宗庙朝廷*，便便言，唯谨尔。”这里把宗庙和朝廷并举，是因为王权和宗祖密不可分，很好理解。至于合言“庙堂”，最早的出处似乎在成书于战国的儒家作品《礼记·礼器》，中有“天道至教，圣人至德。庙堂之上，罍尊在阼，牺尊在西”，这里庙堂应指庙的堂，意义偏向宗庙；汉以后的“庙堂”意思上比较复杂，有偏向宗庙的，有偏向朝廷的。我之前举的《庄子》中用“庙堂”的地方有七处，我还是倾向于是宗庙+朝廷的意思。

总之，庙字本义是祭祖之所无疑，后可以特指宗庙或王宫用来朝拜的前殿。我认为早期合言庙堂是指宗庙朝廷，象征道统和王权。后意义逐渐偏向于朝廷。但是既然庙堂和江湖并用源自于《庄子》，还是用先秦时期“宗庙朝廷”的解释更好。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> “聲字葢衍...意思是说这句里*“聲”可能是衍字*（段玉裁不同意许慎认为廟字是形声字的说法），*古文作庿字时才是为形声*


後人理解不來，自然便懷疑古籍抄錯了，或古人說錯了 (譬如許慎說「刃」是象形，後人認為是指事).  持疑的精神固然可嘉，但好些情況是後人沒了解上古中文的全貌而推斷錯誤.  我認為，當有線索 (e.g., 其他語言) 支持古籍說法時，就不能斷然地推翻它.  基於這個理由，William Baxter and Laurent Sagart (2014) 重建的「朝」字是 *_m-traw_ 'morning audience at court' (Note: 若我，便會基於 Mon-Khmer languages 的線索，重建為 *_t-mraw_. 無論如何, 朝廷的「 朝 」有 /m/ 聲的存在不是空穴來風).  所以「 朝 」*_m-traw_ (or *_t-mraw_) 可說是「廟 」*_mraw-s_ 的聲符.


Tao_Zhaosheng said:


> 廟...表示建筑，所以，宗廟 = 先祖 +建筑


我覺得「建築」容易誤導, 讓人聯想到一棟獨立的建築 (獨立屋). 「七廟」(三個昭廟 + 三個穆廟 + 一個太祖廟) 聽起來，就成了七座獨立的建築.  我認為「居所」(所在地) 可能較符合上古「廟」的概念.  祖先塑像的居所就是個「廟」，廟可大可小，大的有獨立房屋還有庭園，小的廟與廟之間可能只隔道牆，同在一個屋簷底下.  廟就仿似先人的家，有的住別墅，有的住公寓.


----------



## Tao_Zhaosheng

#21
是的，古人见的资料没有今人多，比如甲骨文的出土是在清末。许慎的《说文解字》以小篆为本，由于资料限制，对一些字形字义的解释牵强附会的不少。段玉裁也有武断和拘泥的地方。还有就是古人对字音变化的规律也缺乏了解。但我也不是什么音韵学家，商周的口语也没有留存，朝上古到底念什么音，我也无从知道

幸亏我们生在多媒体时代

然而，我们好像已经严重跑题了，题主都不搭理我们了。


----------

